# First Labels



## BMac (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi guys. I just started playing around with making my own labels. At first I was thinking of creating unique labels for each batch, but decided that I want a 'template' for everyone and just change the colour and maybe a small pic.

Here is what I came up with so far.
Also, what image do you like the most for the Valpolicella label? I like the ring stains and the 2 glasses most


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 11, 2011)

They all look good!

I think I like the last one the best.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2011)

I also like the rings, its just different and thats what its all about but yet still classy!


----------



## deboard (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice, very professional looking!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice labels. My favorite is the last one with the glasses and then the rings.


----------



## BMac (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys 

I think i'm gonna alternate between the "cheers" label and the "ring stains"
I was doing a google image search for wine labels etc. and seen some basic layouts to go with a retail look.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Feb 11, 2011)

I like the rings. Simple and classy.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 11, 2011)

I like the rings as well.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 11, 2011)

You can make labels for all of us now. They all look great. Good Job!


----------



## BMac (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds good, I'd like to start making a bunch for a hobby. I do have other ones I'll post later on


----------



## Zoogie (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice job I like them all too favorite is the corks...nice name too!


----------



## kendo (Feb 12, 2011)

very nive bmac, hey i see your from PEI. my cousins are from there, do you know wendy and rachel leblanc???...


----------



## BMac (Feb 12, 2011)

kendo said:


> very nive bmac, hey i see your from PEI. my cousins are from there, do you know wendy and rachel leblanc???...



Kendo, I don't believe so. PEI is a very small place, so I may have crossed paths at some point but the names are not sounding familiar.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 12, 2011)

Really neat look.


----------

